# Unidentified pond plants



## Wayfarin (Apr 21, 2022)

I know that this website isn't really meant to be for identification assistance, but does anyone know what these plants are?
They were found in a small New Hampshire creek, being fed by a large lake or pond.









They almost resemble shamrocks, although they seem to have more than three leaves. They seem to be growing alongside some kind of moss, although that might possibly be the root system.
Are they even aquatic plants, or are they of terrestrial origin?


----------



## kingshockey (Apr 21, 2022)

kinda reminds me of watercress wouldnt introduce it to any tanks you might have probably infest your tank with snails

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wayfarin (Apr 22, 2022)

kingshockey said:


> kinda reminds me of watercress wouldnt introduce it to any tanks you might have probably infest your tank with snails


Thanks for your reply, but I don't think it's watercress. It almost resembles elodea, but it's way smaller and lighter green. You can see its size from the first picture. I don't even know if it's aquatic or terrestrial.

Also, I don't mind snails in the tank. It's only for amphipods, anyways.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poonjab (Apr 22, 2022)

Duckweed or some crap like that.


----------



## schmiggle (Apr 24, 2022)

Wayfarin said:


> Thanks for your reply, but I don't think it's watercress. It almost resembles elodea, but it's way smaller and lighter green. You can see its size from the first picture. I don't even know if it's aquatic or terrestrial.
> 
> Also, I don't mind snails in the tank. It's only for amphipods, anyways.


It's not duckweed. Try: https://gobotany.nativeplanttrust.org/species/callitriche/palustris/?pile=non-thalloid-aquatic

Of course, if it's not aquatic ID will be harder. Could you measure the leaf length? Could we get a clearer close-up of an individual node (the place the leaves come out of)? Can this plant stand up on its own? How fast was the creek?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frogdaddy (Apr 25, 2022)

Looks like some sort of Moneywort. Bacopa sp.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wayfarin (May 3, 2022)

schmiggle said:


> It's not duckweed. Try: https://gobotany.nativeplanttrust.org/species/callitriche/palustris/?pile=non-thalloid-aquatic
> 
> Of course, if it's not aquatic ID will be harder. Could you measure the leaf length? Could we get a clearer close-up of an individual node (the place the leaves come out of)? Can this plant stand up on its own? How fast was the creek?


The leaves are pretty tiny. You can see the size of the plant compared to my hand in the first photo.
The area of the creek that it was found in was actually quite stagnant. I can't decide if I should call it a creek or a bog.
I believe it was just kind of floating in the water, or in the very least, loosely rooted.

I think you're right. It's got to be a kind of water starwort. Unfortunately, I have no idea if it's native, naturalized, or invasive.
Unfortunately, it kind of resembles Callitriche stagnalis.


----------

